# Feeding problems!!



## Vizsladadedwards (Jan 10, 2021)

We have been feeding buddy raw food for a little while now and in the beginning he loved it! For the past couple weeks/month he has been extremely fussy! We have been having to hand feed him just to get him to eat, I spoke to another vizsla owner who said her pups did the same, I was wondering if anyone had any advice?? Should we try kibble or keep going with the raw? He's just over 6 months and is 2qkg!!
TIA


----------



## philz (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi - Our puppy had a similar stint around 6 months. At first we tried switching the food, to no avail — she'd eat a couple bites then leave it. This was weird b.c to that point she'd eaten her meals in ~10secs. At first we tried hand feeding her, which kindof worked. After a week or so we tried sitting next to her bowl after we put food in it and that did the trick. My guess is she was so was just so excited for "whatevers next" (usually playing) that she was willing to ignore her food. But once she realized that we'd be sitting there the entire time (usually petting her) until she ate her food, she started eating again. And after a week or so, she was eating on her own again.

So, might not be the food, might just be that he's getting distracted etc. Maybe that helps … hope so!


----------

